
It's time to make your own face mask - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/opinion/coronavirus-n95-mask.html
======
foxyv
If you are having trouble finding elastic for the elastic bands, try looking
for stuff like elastic hair ties and even waists for underpants and bras.
(Probably want a new pair!) Materials for making masks are mostly sold out
right now but we should have the materials already.

